# احدث البرامج الهندسية ugs,catia,inventor,femap,autocad,solidworks,,matla ,abaqus,



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

اخواني في الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
ارجو ان تكون هذه البرامج مفيدة لكم . ........ ​ 
متجددة باذن الله تعالي و ارجو التثبيت​ 

the programes
Matlab R2009a Win 32/64 bits 
PTC PRO Engineer WildFire v4 M070 + Extensions 
VTC - Rhino 3D Tutorials 
Rhinoceros Rhino 4 SR4b (Full Working with All Patches 
Abaqus for CATIA v2.5.2 for v5R18 | 290MB 
Simulia Abaqus v6.8.1 
AUTODESK AUTOCAD INVENTOR SUITE VERSION 2010 (64Bit
Femap v9.3 + NX Nastran 
MSC.Nastran+Patran 2005 
CATIA V6 R2009 32-bit + Documentation 
SolidWorks Video Tutorial 4th edition-QUASAR 
Solidworks 2005-2008 Video Course DVD 
Siemens PLM NX v6.0 DVDR (UGS NX
Autodesk AUTOCAD Mechanical, Electrical, Plumbing (MEP) 2010 
AUTODESK AUTOCAD INVENTOR SUITE VERSION 2010 
Ansys Products v12 WIN32 
Bentley Building Mechanical Systems XM v08.09.04.72 - SoS 
UGS Solid Edge v20 
Autodesk Vault Workgroup 2010 
Mathworks Matlab R2009a UNIX ISO​ 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=1830833​ 
من يريد برنامج اخر فليعلمني و سوف اقوم باضافته باذن الله تعالي​


----------



## نايف علي (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 

موضوع مهم وأتمنى أن يثبت 

رفع الله قدرك


----------



## abdelhafez1 (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي مجهود رائع .... كنت أبحث عن برنامج Ansys مع الكراك لو أمكن


----------



## bashir88 (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فى عمرك


----------



## لعله يرحمني (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134588.html
ansys link


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (26 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فييييييك ..... مجهوووووووود تشكر عليه
واسأل الله لك التوفيق ...
عندي استفسار بسيط عن برنامج Altair HyperWorks v9.0
اذا عندك خلفية عنه او من وين اقدر احمل هذا البرنامج مع الكراك؟
تقبل مروري مع الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود​


----------



## anas el suwi (26 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فييييك ........................................


----------



## علي 79 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

رحم الله والديك ياريت اخوية العزيز برنامجPlaxis.3D.Foundation..SP3 فيرجن حديث الله يبارك فيك


----------



## funkyboy696 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
اريد برنامج autodesk building system 2006
احتاجه لتصميم شبكات مكافحه الحريق
برجاء لو توصلت اليه اخبرني على على الايميل الشخصي وهو [email protected] لاني لا اعرف ان كنت ساتمكن من الدخول مره اخرى
وشكرا


----------



## funkyboy696 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
اريد برنامج autodesk building system 2006
احتاجه لتصميم شبكات مكافحه الحريق
برجاء لو توصلت اليه اخبرني على على الايميل الشخصي وهو [email protected] لاني لا اعرف ان كنت ساتمكن من الدخول مره اخرى
وشكرا


----------



## dali01 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير
**اريد برنامج ELECWORKS*
*رحم الله والديك
email: [email protected]
*


----------



## dali01 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير
اريد برنامج elecworks 
**بارك الله فييييك*


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى كل مايحبه ويرضى عنه................
شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع والراقي............................................
ارجو منك ان كان بامكانك ان تكمل مجموعة برامج Ansys الغير ملحقه بالبرنامج حيث تضاف كترقية وتحديث له وهذة البرامجج الفرعية هي كالاتي:
Airpak
MixSim
FlowLab
Polyflow
Icepro
Icewave
Icemax
Icechip
Iceboard
Icepak
Fidap
Gambit
TGrid
وسوف اكون شاكرا لك على تحصيل اي واحد منها لانها هامة جدا لي في مجال عملي وتخصصي ولما فيها فائدة لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الراقي وشكرا لك مرة اخرى .................


----------



## لعله يرحمني (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*Altair HyperWorks v10.0 - Win32/Win64*​ 





Altair officially released HyperWorks 10.0 - provide a powerful new generation of solvers and innovative technologies​ 
The new version of the full expansion of CAE innovative platform features, to promote "by simulation-driven product development"​ 
June 3, 2009, TROY (United States, Michigan) - committed to enhancing the client innovation and decision-making power of the global technology and service provider Altair Engineering Inc. today announced the Altair HyperWorks10.0-- a more powerful computer-aided engineering (CAE) platforms. This new version upgrades all the modules, right Radioss solver solution features a substantial extension and increase in speed optimization pioneered many innovative design techniques, the introduction of a new numerical analysis software technology, and further consolidated in the HyperWorks modeling and visualization technology's market leading position.​ 
"HyperWorks10.0 is committed to the liberation of the productivity of engineers," Altair HyperWorks Mr. Jeffrey M. Brennan, vice president, said, "Altair in the modeling, analysis and visualization technology development objective is to achieve a high degree of automation of these processes, so that engineers have more time to study, improve and optimize their product design and use their problem-solving skills to handle today's complex design challenges on the market. from a business point of view, we help to have more human resources into additional value of activities, for business efficiency and innovation to create immediate value. "​ 
"I started from the 7.0 has been in use Altair's HyperWorks, each new version I can appreciate the significant enhancements." Otis Elevator Company (Otis Elevator) Senior Mechanical Engineer, Mr. Suresh Dharmaraj said, "As a HyperWorks 10.0 in beta user, I dare say so. In addition, I must mention Altair's technical support, which I am very impressed, Altair should be the industry's best service company. I am very honored to be able to recommend to any HyperWorks software, there is a need for people. "​ 
HyperWorks10.0 new features​ 
Rapid and comprehensive solution for solving 
RADIOSS10.0, an implicit and explicit finite element solution techniques for linear, nonlinear, and security impact analysis of the problem, providing a wider range of solutions and the new unit types, the analysis faster than in the past increased 7 times. RADIOSS solver of the highlights include:​ 
- Extends the NVH simulation and heat transfer simulation solution 
- Add to implicit and explicit analysis of the tetrahedral unit type, guarantee the simulation accuracy of the premise, at least speed up the computing speed of more than 3 times 
- Added for linear statics, linear buckling and direct frequency response analysis of a parallel solution to enhance the calculation speed of 4 to 7 times 
- Added multi-domain analysis algorithm to carry out large-scale collision model analysis 2-3 times faster​ 
"Since 2005, Volvo 3P Indian companies have been in use for the truck HyperCrash and RADIOSS safety analysis of the project." Volvo 3P India Company, Chief Engineer Jean Francois Guglielmo said, "HyperWorks 10.0 of these advanced technologies will help us to achieve higher productivity, and contribute to our security simulation process.​ 
MotionSolve 10.0, a new generation of mechanical system simulation solutions, the introduction of control systems with Simulink and Fluidon Inc. (HyperWorks Partner member) DSHPlus hydraulic / pneumatic system co-simulation capabilities. Co-simulation can analyze mechanical systems and other systems of interaction in order to better understand the system-level performance. At the same time, with the HyperWorks 10.0 release, MotionSolve can now be at the same time more than 90 different suspension design factor (SDF).​ 
"HyperWorks FEA and motion analysis solver - RADIOSS and MotionSove, covering the most commonly used and the type of solution most in need, while providing proven accuracy, speed and scalability to meet the design requirements of modern product innovation. "HyperWorks Technology CEO Dr. Uwe Schramm said.​ 
Optimization of the industry's first innovative design techniques with the HyperWorks 10.0 release, Altair will continue to optimize the design techniques continue its leadership position. Optimization technology products OptiStruct and HyperStudy introduced the following industry-first innovations, including:​ 
- OptiStruct provide structure and integration of multi-body dynamics optimization problems 
- HyperStudy reliability-based optimization design module, while providing improved data mining, assessment and evaluation module 
- OptiStruct to support the factors based on fatigue life and the destruction of the optimization 
- Add acoustic optimization and integration of thermodynamic coupling optimization​ 

HyperMath - used for numerical analysis of the new product 
HyperMath is a generic numerical computing environment to help users easily customized for various types of data-oriented computing and processing, including before and after the treatment is associated with the CAE data. This new software technology includes a powerful and flexible programming language, a comprehensive library of mathematical functions and tools, she built a comprehensive source development environment, data visualization tools, direct support for various types of common data format. HyperMath within the platform with the HyperWorks design optimization and process automation tools, as well as all supported command-line third-party applications that integrate seamlessly to provide a faster design guidelines and improve the decision making process.​ 
Modeling, deformation and visualization technology, the new standard 
HyperMesh - Altair's used in finite element pre-processing of the flagship product - an increase of more than a new algorithm for tetrahedral, hexahedral, fluid surface grid and the grid, so as to enhance the quality of the grid. Besides increasing the meshing function, other enhancements include:​ 
- Be able to view the one-dimensional three-dimensional display unit, verify the accuracy of model information 
- Added multi-directional deformation function, can fairing finite element model of the deformation​ 
"HyperMesh for the aviation industry, Eaton (Eaton Aerospace Business) is a very important technology." Eaton, director of the aviation industry analysis engineer Christine Stahl said, "It helps us to quickly create complex grid of high-quality parts. We look forward to upcoming HyperWorks10.0 able to have more new features recommended to us. "​ 
HyperView 10.0 significantly improve the visualization speed and provides the following new post-processing functions:​ 
- Polar plot 
- Advanced linear superposition conditions 
- Package-line tracking or location important to quickly determine the load limits in order to limit the use of the product terms of simulation​ 
About HyperWorks 
Built in the design optimization, performance data management and process automation foundation, HyperWorks is an outstanding innovation in enterprise-class platform for CAE. Really help customers achieve rapid design and development and the development of relevant decision-making. As the industry's most comprehensive CAE solutions for one, HyperWorks integration of a series of first-class tools, including modeling, analysis, optimization, visualization, reporting and performance data management system. In the past 20 years, HyperWorks with its revolutionary Unit based on the "pay-for-use" business model greatly reduces the use of client software, the cost for the customer to create tremendous value. HyperWorks always follow the right's commitment to open systems philosophy, in its platform to provide customers on the basis of upholding the most widely used commercial CAD, CAE, PDM system interface.​ 
About Altair 
Altair's products and services through the optimization of business and engineering information, analysis, management and visualization, committed to enhancing the customer's innovation and decision-making. Altair is currently privately owned in the world has more than 1,400 employees, branch offices throughout the Americas, Europe and Asia Pacific. With its product design, advanced engineering software and grid computing technologies for more than 20 years of experience, Altair's customers in various industries continue to create a competitive advantage.​ 

*Code:*http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ahfe/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part14_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ag96/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part13_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ag0f/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part12_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6aged/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part11_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6agab/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part10_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6af80/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part08_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6af3g/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part07_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6af24/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part09_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6afb3/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part06_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ae64/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part05_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ae1g/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part04_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6aecc/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part03_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6bcd5/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part02_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ad9g/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN64_part01_rar​ 


*Code:*http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ad4f/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part14_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ad11/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part13_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6adhh/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part12_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6baf2/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part11_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6bbg2/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part10_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6adbd/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part09_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6c67a/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part08_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6c0f1/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part07_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ac2a/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part06_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ac37/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part05_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6bac5/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part04_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ac43/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part03_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6bbg9/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part02_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ah6ab2h/n/ALTHYPWV10WIN32_part01_rar​ 

*1) unRAR and burn *​ 
*check ". Txt" from "\ MAGNiTUDE" dir*
*2**) *​ 

or
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=591026d​


----------



## لعله يرحمني (4 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=114090
autodesk building system 2006


----------



## سعد الضويحى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا اخى وارجو ان تساعدنى فى الحصول على برنا مج يقوم بعمل Hydrauic calculations for fire fighting system


----------



## homaaa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمراياد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## Eng_moatazabbas (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## nour el din mohamm (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوك احتاج برنامج صوليد وركز ولكن نسخه تعمل مع انظمة ال 64 bit


----------



## eng.moamen (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى ورحمك ربى ورحمنى معك يا اخى انا اعانى من مشاكل مع rapied shear
اذا امكن رفع الملفات على موقع اخر اكون مشكور لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي فهد فاهم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على برنمج
msc. Mark 
مع شكري


----------



## عباس سمير (13 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذي اذا عندك برنامج 3d max اخر اصدار
واذا ممكن محاضرات تعليمية للبرنامج


----------



## hebaatta (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*mathcad source needed*

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه البرامج
أرجو الحصول علىmathcad source بسرعة جدا


----------



## larobyassine (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أهنأك يا أخي علئ هادا العمل و أود برنامج featur cam


----------



## naoufal (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*ابحت عن برنامج lms virtual lab
please help me!!

jazakom alaho khairan

*


----------



## naoufal (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*ابحت عن برنامج lms virtual lab*


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم
هل يمكن الحصول على كراك MITCalc مع خالص الشكر


----------



## amakhudair (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد عند أحد برنامج *
Chief Architect X2 V12
او رقم السريل انا عندي البرنامج و ناقص السريل
لكم جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## hamam55 (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور حبيبى كتيررررررر


----------



## hamam55 (18 مارس 2010)

reall you are good man
​


----------



## roeal (29 مارس 2010)

مرحبا 
شكرا على البرامج 
عندي طلب برنامج anycast 
وهو برنامج محاكاة عملية السكب المعدني


----------



## Nidal_K (29 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot​


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## midofm (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف العروسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*التصميم الميكانيكي بالاستعمال كاتالوجات المصنعين*

[FONT=&quot]موقع لكل المصممين الميكانيكين[/FONT] :
http://portal-en.partcommunity.com


[FONT=&quot]مكتبة تشمل أكثر من 500[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مُصَنّع و ملايين القطع الميكانكيه للتحميل مجانا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فيديو توضيحي لكيفية الاستعمال مع[/FONT] Solidworks
http://portal-en.partcommunity.com/video/designing-with-partcommunity-1


----------



## nartop (7 أبريل 2010)

إذا كان بإمكانك وضع برنامج labview مشكورا


----------



## Minkash (1 يونيو 2010)

Siemens PLM NX v6.0 DVDR (UGS NX
and
Vericut V7
مع خالص الشكر
جهد رائع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kareem moh (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذا القدر الوافر من البرامج المميزة وادعوا الله لك بكل التوفيق
لقد سالت من قبل عن برنامج 
ِِarc map او arc fm*
ولكن لم يستجيب اي احد لطلبي حتي بالرفض او التوضيح
اذا كنت تعرف هذه البرامج او من اين اتي بها 
تكن مشكور اخي الفاضل
شكرا


----------



## أبو يوسف محمد إسما (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد برنامج Polyflow
احتاجه لإتمام دراستي


----------



## samanado (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو اضافة برنامج ansys و شرحه و الله الموفق
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omdasport (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور على المجهودد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moha19841 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammady (2 أكتوبر 2010)

احتاج مساعدتكم في تحميل برنامج ansys cfx 10 & blade gen جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المتقدم في الهندسة (24 نوفمبر 2010)

if you have Hypermesh 10, please send it to me
Thank you


----------



## مهندس مدني طموح (4 أبريل 2011)

شباب محتاج برنامج لاند يعمل على 64 بت ضروري جدا


----------



## اب جقادو (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (13 يوليو 2011)

مجهوووودك رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صابر يحيى (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بمجهودك 
والله أنا ببحث عن برنامج Elite لتصميم نظام إطفاء الحريق
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## oelshazli (31 يوليو 2011)

ياريت برنامج catscad وهو عبارة عن autocad plugins لتصميم انظمة اطفاء الحريق وبرده لو عندك sprinkcad v3.5 لنفس الغرض وشكرا


----------



## achraftounsadi (31 يوليو 2011)

¨جزاك الله بخيراخي انا بحاجة الى احد هذه البرامج
floworks
fluent +gambit +exceed
او اي برنامج عن درسة التبادل الحراري


----------



## kaza1 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

NX 2014 + tutorial - _Inventor 2014 + tutorial _


----------



## kaza1 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

ويا ريت لو ملفات تورينت


----------



## sony20052005 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخى
انا ابغى برنامج الايلت


----------

